# Problems with Harpsichord recordings?



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

I recently bought Handels suites, 'Handel suites de Pieces pour le clavecin' Michael Borgstede
Double manual Frano-Flemish harpsichord (ravalement) for the 1720 suites and double manual German harpsichord for the 1733 suites

It annoys me while listening to them occasionally because the seems to be a lot of slight pauses, is this a generic problem with Harpsichords or do you think the pieces are too technically difficult/the performer isn't very good?

(also I apologise to any Michael Borgstede fans who may love him if he is good and i just have little understanding of the instrument) :lol:


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Borgstede is a very accomplished player. I do enjoy his works although his phrasing is rather different than the classic harpsichord players like Wandowska or Strezlecka. These historical recordings (The Strezlecka recordings are available on vinyl LP now and then) are extremely accomplished and brilliantly recorded for its era. With a dust management system, the sound is pristine; the silence in the pauses are divinely inspired, rather than empty spaces waiting for the next bit.


----------

